# Star Crossed Love table runner



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I just finished paper piecing this table runner tonight. It is a pattern designed by Deb Tucker for Marie Bostwick's 3rd book in her Cobbled Court Quilt series. It is called Star Crossed Love. I thought of Angie the whole time making it..both for the paper piecing AND for the colors! The pattern is available at Marie's site:

http://mariebostwick.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's absolutely beautiful Reenie... and how funny! The second I saw it I too thought instantly of Angie!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
I want this!!
I love the bright colors, framed in black. ( Hi Angie), Yes, I'm a brights girl!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I LOVE THIS!!! Love the Brights on black!! Absolutely LOVE IT!!!
Did I mention I LOVE it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - Brights! Yea!!!! I LOVE it! 
Yep, I'm bouncing on my chair. That is so sharp looking.

I really like that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - that does not look like such a complicated block. I'm going to have to work on that. Must put it in my "to try/do" listing.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

That is SOOOOOOOOO Pretty!!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh WoW! I love this!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Striking! Great use of color.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! I'm in admiration of all you paper-piecers.

I tried to wrap my pea brain around paper piecing - of course I had to start with a mariner's compass using batiks..duh. I got half way through the first one and it's sitting in my cabinet trying to call me, but I gave it the wrong number. LOL. I WILL get back to it one day...maybe.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Dandish..Angie here taught me..and many others...to paper piece through a thread on here! She was a wonderful teacher. I mean, c'mon...to be able to teach us just through posts here? It was the first time I had ever done it and she made it soooooooo easy!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for Dandish (and anyone else that want to try paper piecing)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=224527

That's the thread, and I've bumped it to front page, also.

Angie


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! That is stunning.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice!! looks like a version of the Hunters Star!! I love it!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, wow, WOW!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love it! I quit using black b/c I always thought it faded too much. Are new fabrics better about not fading? 
I made some very simple table runners out of xmas fabric I found in my stash. Nothing as nice as this! They were just 3 nine patch squares w/borders. I didn't buy any fabric or batting and I made 10 plus 3 placemats & a hot pad. Xmas is done!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------

